# Stabilize a nic panel gate



## Lbcork (Apr 27, 2014)

I am a new bunny owner and am not sure I am prepared for this. But for my kids sake must make his work! 
Bunny Lily can apparently jump at least 21" inches high. Problem is I need a gate 5 ft wide! 
I was thinking of making a nic panel gate3 cubes tall ( this way it can fold up a bit too).
But how can I stabilize it so bunny won't knock over or move? I can't put anything into my walls. 
If I don't figure this out bunny might have to move to finished basement. 
Another doorway I could put up a gate would need to be 4ft wide. 

Thanks for help!
my other option is to let her play in entire downstairs which I could do by protecting wires but I can't have her all over furniture.
so much to learn about bunnies!


----------



## PaGal (Apr 27, 2014)

You could buy an extra wide baby gate. I have one that stays in by pressure so you don't have to screw anything into the wall. The only problem with baby gates as long as you get a metal one so it can not be chewed through is that most buns can squeeze through the opening either completely or like my big guy just enough to get stuck. You could though zip tie some nic cube panels to the gate to avoid this. 

A good place to look for baby gates is on ebay. You can buy them brand new and can find them for less than at the store.


----------



## Lbcork (Apr 27, 2014)

I have looked and 4 and 5 ft wide gates that are tall enough are hard to find. Don't want to invest a fortune in one. But thanks for the info


----------



## degrassi (Apr 27, 2014)

How about an Xpen. I used my xpen spread out like that across an opening to keep my puppy out of the living room. For added support to keep it upright, you can make braces out of wood or metal and zip tie them to the xpen. Metal shelf brackets work well, then just attach them to the bottom.


----------



## foxhound (May 24, 2014)

I used Velcro once to attach some wooden "tracks" on the doorway and I would slide a piece of wood in between the doorway tracks. Whenever I wasn't using the gate I would remove the wooden blocks that serve as tracks with the Velcro. Does this makes sense? If not I'll try to shoot for some pictures.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 25, 2014)

I let my bunnies roam the whole downstairs. They don't hop on the furniture (except the low ottoman). Actually, very few of my rabbits actually hopped up onto the furniture. Yours may, but may not. 
First photo here is of them downstairs. (ha, ha,.. I just looked again at the collage and saw my sapphire on the dining chair. She's making a liar of me! Actually, she has only done that a couple times -- that's why I took the photo -- because I thought it was so cute!)

Then I have a couple photos of what we made to block off the stairs at the first landing. We also couldn't put anything in the wall, so came up with this solution. Perhaps you could modify the idea and make it work for you.


----------

